# Will drinking coffee slow down weight loss?



## greencoffee (Sep 5, 2011)

I myself have had my battles with Starbucks. It's a difficult habit to break (though after writing this column, I'm going to give it a try). I can tell you this, though, both from my experience and from that of others: When you break the coffee habit, you will feel your own power and energy and be in touch with your own natural energetic rhythms. You may even find that a caffeine-free existence is a great boost to your weight-loss efforts.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Caffeine is used in many products to help speed metabolism to help you burn calories more effectively, so I reckon espresso would be fine. Problem is that Starbucks don't serve coffee - they serve deserts full of milk and sweet flavourings and sugar. Its not good for you.

Plus, if you try some decent coffee, you'll be weened off Starbucks quickly


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with Monkey, starbucks is sugar in a cup... makes me feel ill just walking by their shops...

It is not coffee that is the problem, more so drinking crap loads of milk with it... dairy is not the greatest i that it tends to increase water retention and gives me a distended stomach if consuming lots of it... try switching to brewed coffee, a white americano, skinny milk or a flat white but also smaller cup sizes, 6 or 8 oz...

the key here and pretty much with everything is moderation... don't punish yourself but don't treat yourself every day...

Coffee is merely one of many facets that could be addressed with regards to weight loss... greater changes are more likely to be brought about through lifestyle changes...


----------

